# Need help with this



## cao428 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

Can I get your opinion on this...is there any other thing this could be than what I think it means?

My husband travels all of the time for work. Some of you know me and my story...my husband had an EA a few years ago which I am still getting over. Things have improved at home, when he's at home, but I struggle now when he's away. He was gone last time Feb 1st through mid April, home for a week and left again for 6 weeks, and is due home end of May.

I found a piece of paper in his office, amongst his stuff with the following notes written in his hand writing. A man's name at the top (someone he spoke to for info) Then the following:
"$475.00 1 hr. room 3:30 - 30 min up to 12 wh includes Video & "T" " Is $475 the usual cost for a hooker, room and video?

OK...so is this obvious he was thinking of getting a room and a hooker or probably has? Does anyone know what the "T" means?

Do guys look at this like it's just satisfying needs and not cheating? Before he left I asked him to promise me he wouldn't cheat on me, and that he would call me every day. He started off calling every day and now on this trip it's a couple times a week.

Is there anything else this could possibly be? 

Any help will be very much appreciated!
:-(


----------



## chuckles (May 2, 2010)

Unless he's in the military he's got no excuse to be gone that long. I'm a corporate guy and I'm never gone for 5 months at a time and I've set up offices around the world. Honestly? He's got another life somewhere and every four months he "goes out of town" from that life and comes home to you. Hope you find peace in an unsettled life. All the best, chuckles


----------



## cao428 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Chuckles,

Thanks for your help...I am on the verge of leaving because I think I deserve much better. I just feel I need verification he is doing this, but maybe finding this paper should be enough. 

He works on ships where ever the repairs are done and duration of the jobs last anywhere from 30 days to a few months.

My therapist (I am seeing her to help me with my unrest) says I should ask him about it when he comes home, and give him a chance to explain and be honest. The only thing I think he could say to this would be that he was thinking of doing something, but then didn't follow through. I don't know any other way he could explain it...or that he did follow through. I think it's pretty obvious.


----------



## cao428 (Jun 26, 2008)

Not only this...but I checked the cell phone bill, and called one of the numbers my husband dialed while was away, and it was s strip club.

And a strip club with private rooms...

I checked into it though and they only do lap dances in those private rooms....so the notes he took are probably from another inquiry.


----------



## lovelieswithin (Apr 29, 2010)

It could be a conference room with television equip. I was an event planner and seen rates like that at high end places. Just a possibility... and if hubby had an EA chances r he wouldnt pay for it if he is capable of landing a random woman. 475 seems high for a hooker LOL even a pro. is about 200. Youre stressing yourself honey... i understand his behavior made u like this but try to communicate with him about where u r in the healing process and let him know u could use some more reassurance =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cao428 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks lovelieswithin,
I know you are right...it could be a conference room. I drive myself crazy sometimes and need to control the worry. I did talk with him last night and feel better...I know he's working really hard and has minimal time..but I did tell him he needs to call me more often. It's too long a separation.


----------

